# Java 5.0 mehr als 1 Varargs Parameter



## Thomas Darimont (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Wie ihr ja alle wisst unterstützt Java 5 sogenannte "Varargs"
Siehe -> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/language/varargs.html

Bedinungen bei der Verwendung von Varargs sind, dass man nur einen Vararg Parameter pro Methode der als letzter Parameter stehen muss.

Nun kann es mal vorkommen, dass man aber gerne sowas hätte:

public void foo(int ... args0, String name, int ... args1)

was leider so auf anhieb nicht geht.

Man kann sich aber mit einem kleinen Trick behelfen:


```
/*
 * Created on 24.12.2004
 *
 * TODO 
 */
package de.tutorials;

/**
 * @author Administrator
 * 
 * TODO
 */
public class MultiVarArgs {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		function(firstArgs(1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7), "abc", secondArgs(231, 1233, 123,
				312, 5, 3, 7));
	}

	public static int[] firstArgs(int... is) {
		return is;
	}

	public static int[] secondArgs(int... is) {
		return is;
	}

	public static void function(int[] args0, String name, int[] args1) {
		// ..
	}
}
```

HTH

Gruß Tom


----------

